# 400Amp 3 Phase Service



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

just be sure to use compacted aluminum wire, can't remember the name, there was just a thread on it; you won't have to upsize pipe to get the the same amperage ratings...hell, the utilities use aluminum, why not us?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

#2 Are you kidding me? The 750 AL will be way easier to work with over the 500 CU


----------



## DesignPlanBuild (Nov 6, 2010)

Tnx. I'm def getting bad advice on my end. So is there ANY REASON why we shouldn't or couldn't use aluminum ?


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

No. Not the way I look at it.....


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The POCO uses AL, they usually grossly undersize it, and they have very few burn-ups. 

I'd have absolutely no problem using AL. 

As noted, 750 AL is MUCH easier to work with than 500 CU. 

A lot of AL is XHHW insulation. It pulls harder in PVC. Just use a lot of soap and you'll be ok.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

DesignPlanBuild said:


> Tnx. I'm def getting bad advice on my end. So is there ANY REASON why we shouldn't or couldn't use aluminum ?


Just make sure you No-Ox the hell out of it when you terminate!!!!


----------



## DesignPlanBuild (Nov 6, 2010)

No-Ox? Please explain?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

DesignPlanBuild said:


> No-Ox? Please explain?


No ox, Noalox, etc are an anti oxidant for aluminum. The fact is that the new aluminum wire does not require the compound to be used.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

He's just saying use a good anti-oxidant, and don't be shy about it!

Use a good stainless steel brush , and stroke it in.

Edit - See post #9

Have no idea where you're getting your wire from.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

you could also run parallel 4/0 conductors, which will be easier to work with and cheaper


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You're designing a gas station service and you don't know what Noalox is?


----------



## DesignPlanBuild (Nov 6, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> You're designing a gas station service and you don't know what Noalox is?


I'm not designing the service. I'm the GC and I'm value engineering it because the licensed electrician under estimated the project. I'm trying to maintain quality while keeping this portion of the scope on budget. I did not know what Noalox was.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Noloax has been out of the code since like 1978, so says the teacher of my class, not sure how true it is, but we stopped using it awhile back, Havn't failed an inspection


----------

